
Scientists find huge world of hidden galaxies - ned7
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/universe-galaxies-milky-way-hubble-nasa-discovery-breakthrough-latest-a9045951.html
======
teh_klev
Here's a better set of links than the typical UK newspaper crapfest which
doesn't reference any source material:

[https://www.space.com/massive-hidden-galaxies-forming-
stars-...](https://www.space.com/massive-hidden-galaxies-forming-stars-
universe-evolution.html)

[https://www.u-tokyo.ac.jp/focus/en/press/z0508_00066.html](https://www.u-tokyo.ac.jp/focus/en/press/z0508_00066.html)

[https://www.almaobservatory.org/en/press-release/alma-
identi...](https://www.almaobservatory.org/en/press-release/alma-identified-
dark-ancestors-of-massive-elliptical-galaxies/)

~~~
ned7
Thanks for the alternative links.

